# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Cuba

## Golden Tours

*Du Lịch Cuba – Mảnh Đất Đẹp Nhất Mà Người Đời Nhìn Thấy*


*HAVANA – VIÑALES – CIENFUEGOS - TRINIDAD*


*9 Ngày – 8 Đêm*

Cộng hòa Cuba bao gồm đảo Cuba, cùng với đảo Thanh Niên và các đảo nhỏ xung quanh. Cuba là hòn đảo lớn nhất trong số hơn 4000 đảo thuộc vùng biển Carribean huyền thoại ở Địa Trung Hải, án ngữ lối vào vịnh Mexico.
Một Cuba sôi động và nhộn nhịp của những vũ khúc mambo, chachacha bốc lửa với thủ đô Havana vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại, thung lũng Viñales thơ mộng với các cánh đồng trồng xì gà, nghệ thuật kiến trúc và trang trí nổi bật ở Trinidad cùng với “Hòn ngọc phương nam” Cienfuegos sẽ là hành trình hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Khi đặt chân lên đảo Cuba trong cuộc hành trình tìm Tân thế giới, nhà thám hiểm vĩ đại Christopher Columbus đã phải thốt lên: “Mảnh đất đẹp nhất mà người đời nhìn thấy”


*NGÀY 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – HAVANA*


Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay đi Havana – thủ đô của đảo quốc Cuba và cũng là trung tâm chính trị, văn hóa, kinh tế của đất nước này. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: HAVANA (Ăn tối)

*-    Đến Havana, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và HDV đón đoàn chở về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
-    Sau đó, quý khách tự do khám phá Havana, một trong những thành phố cổ kính nhất phía Tây bán cầu,
•    *Ngắm nhìn quần thể kiến trúc thời thuộc địa trong khu Havana cổ*, hoặc tản bộ dọc theo kè biển El Malecón – kè đá dài 8km bọc ven biển, được xem là linh hồn của Havana, để ngắm nhìn cảnh biển tuyệt đẹp.



-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn.


*NGÀY 3: HAVANA - VIÑALES (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn tham quan:
•    *Khu phố cổ Havana* với các di tích lịch sử, văn hóa lâu đời và nhiều công trình với lối kiến trúc Barốc (baroque) pha trộn với trường phái tân cổ điển. Havana được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới vào năm 1982.
-    Đoàn khởi hành đi Viñales, một trong những vùng đẹp nhất Cuba với khung cảnh thiên nhiên yên bình và đặc biệt là các cánh đồng trồng xì gà xanh mát.
-    Dừng ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đường đi. Di chuyển và chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp qua các hoạt động:
•    *Tham quan thác nước, leo dốc để nhìn bức tranh toàn cảnh khu vực và ngắm nhìn những vườn lan tuyệt mỹ. 
*-    Tiếp tục hành trình đến với thị xã Viñales, một thị trấn nhỏ ở trung tâm phía bắc tỉnh Pinar del Rio – thủ phủ của ngành công nghiệp thuốc lá ở Cuba. Thị xã Viñales được biết đến với những căn nhà gỗ xinh xắn một tầng có cổng vòm. Tham quan:
•    *Thung lũng Viñales* – bao bọc bởi những ngọn đồi đá vôi đẹp như tranh vẽ,  thung lũng Viñales được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới vào 1999.



-    Quý khách ăn tối ở nhà hàng.
•    *Tự do thưởng thức, hoặc tham gia vào các điệu nhảy sôi động của người bản xứ.
*-    Nghỉ đêm homestay ở nhà người dân địa phương, đây là trải nghiệm thú vị giúp Quý khách tìm hiểu về cuộc sống và sinh hoạt của người dân Cuba.


*NGÀY 4: VIÑALES (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Sau bữa sáng, đoàn tiếp tục khám phá thung lũng Viñales:
*•    Tham quan hang động ở một số ngọn đồi đá vôi*
*•    Đi dạo, đạp xe, cưỡi ngựa.*
*•    Thưởng thức vẻ đẹp của thung lũng và cánh đồng xì gà
*-    Dùng bữa trưa. Tiếp tục hành trình, tham quan:
•    *Các vườn trái cây địa phương với nhiều chủng loại trái cây đa dạng theo mùa như: bơ, xoài, dứa, đu đủ, ổi và một số giống khoai lang.*
*•    Các khu vườn, cánh đồng trồng rau xanh mơn mởn
*-    Về làng dùng bữa tối. Hòa mình vào cuộc sống về đêm của những người dân địa phương, cùng đắm chìm trong những lời ca điệu múa đầy quyến rũ nơi đây.
-    Nghỉ đêm homestay ở nhà người dân địa phương.


*NGÀY 5: VIÑALES – BAY OF PIGS – CIENFUEGOS (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Đoàn ăn sáng và chào tạm biệt những người dân bản địa hiếu khách. Khởi hành đi Cienfuegos, ngang qua khu đầm lầy của bán đảo Zapata và dọc theo Vịnh Con Lợn xinh đẹp, nơi đã diễn ra cuộc đổ bộ thất bại của những người Cuba lưu vong dưới sự hậu thuẫn của CIA – Hoa Kỳ nhằm lật đổ chính quyền Cộng sản của Fidel Castro vào năm 1961.
•    *Tham quan và trải nghiệm “bơi lỗ”:* Trên đường đi, đoàn sẽ dừng lại ở một “hồ bơi tự nhiên” tuyệt đẹp – còn được gọi là “hố thần tiên”, đây là hố sụt tự nhiên do sự sụp đổ của những tảng đá vôi xốp do tác động của mạch nước ngầm ở bên dưới, nước ở đây trong vắt do được lọc qua nhiều lớp địa chất (Nếu điều kiện thuận lợi quý khách sẽ được lặn và tắm ở đây).


-    Sau bữa ăn trưa, tiếp tục hướng về Cienfuegos – thành phố duy nhất ở Cuba được lập nên bởi người Pháp di cư vào năm 1819. Trung tâm đô thị lịch sử Cienfuegos được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 2005. 
•    *Tham quan thành phố Cienfuegos* với những con đường mang hơi hướng Châu Âu so với các thành phố khác của Cuba và nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo như: Tòa thị chính Cienfuegos, trường San Lorenzo, nhà hát lớn. 




-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại Cienfuegos.

*NGÀY 6: CIENFUEGOS – TRINIDAD (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đến Trinidad – một trong những thành phố được bảo tồn tốt nhất Châu Mỹ tọa lạc giữa trung tâm Cuba, là niềm tự hào của văn hóa và người dân Cuba vì sự màu mỡ và trù phú. Trinidad được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1988.
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:
•    *Dạo quanh “thành phố bảo tàng Trinidad”* và ngắm toàn bộ cảnh quan thành phố với những con đường lát sỏi, những ngôi nhà nhiều màu kiểu thuộc địa từ thế kỷ 19, những bảo tàng, nhà thờ cổ, lâu đài và dinh thự xưa…




•    *Quảng trường chính Plaza Mayor, Bảo tàng Romantic, Bảo tàng Historic, Bảo tàng kiến trúc thuộc địa, dinh thự của cựu Thị trưởng thành phố Ortiz, tháp chuông nhà thờ Iglesia y Convento de San Francisco, …*



-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ đêm. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống âm nhạc về đêm tại Trinidad với điệu nhảy salsa ở khoảnh sân ngoài trời bên hông Casa de la Musica (Ngôi nhà âm nhạc), hoặc ở tụ điểm biểu diễn và chơi nhạc live khác.


*NGÀY 7: THAM QUAN TRINIDAD (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan:
•    *Thung lũng mía đường (Valley of the Sugar Mills)* với tàn tích của những nhà máy đường – biểu tượng thời điểm “vàng” trong ngành công nghiệp sản xuất đường của Trinidad vào thế kỷ 19. Gồm 3 thung lũng San Luis, Santa Rosa và Meyer, khu Thung lũng mía đường được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1988 cùng với thành phố Trinidad.




•    *Bãi biển Playa Ancón* với bãi cát trắng dài lấp lánh trong nắng
-    Ăn trưa và tự do tham gia các hoạt động trên biển như bơi, lặn biển…
-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 8: TRINIDAD – HAVANA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành trở về Havana.
-    Trên đường đi dừng chân ở Santa Clara – một thành phố bốc lửa với những sáng tạo và xu hướng mới của giới trẻ. Đây cũng là nơi mang ý nghĩa quan trọng trong cuộc Cách mạng Cuba.
•    *Tham quan thành phố Santa Clara* với Bảo tàng về nhà lãnh tụ cách mạng Che Guevara cùng với bức tượng đồng cao khoảng 4m và nặng hơn 3 tấn để tưởng nhớ ông.


-    Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, Đoàn tiếp tục di chuyển về Havana.
-    Tự do tham quan và khám phá thêm thủ đô của đất nước Cuba xinh đẹp.
-    Sau bữa tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay, đáp máy bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 9: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*


Đến TP. Hồ Chí Minh, kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách. 


*Giá tour: Liên hệ*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn – Havana – Sài Gòn 
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Hướng dẫn viên đi từ Việt Nam
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn
-    Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*





*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*

----------

